# Question on mixing chems



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So I could just email Bob this question but I know they are closed on the weekend. So when adding F-8 or any other powdered chemical to bleach it says next 3 ounces per gallon etc. Are we talking by weight or by volume? Do you add three shot glasses for example? 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

By volume.


Although, I've measured and weighed many of the different powdered chems and found that 1oz by volume is close to 1oz by weight

Also, isn't the F-8 Ox? Don't add that to bleach...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I was thinking of the sodium hydroxide. I thought that was F-8 and the Oxalic acid was F-18 but maybe I'm backwards. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I wouldn't even think wieight when mixing for our purposes. Stop at the 'head shop' and get a scale? Lol


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have wondered about that too when mixing solids since they never specify. Chemistry class was always solids by weight, not volume. So, it seems weird to measure solids by fluid oz.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

If you weigh an ounce of NaOH / F-18 I think you will see that it will equal out to about 1 ounce by volume


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

May I ask what you are aiming to clean. A normal house wash wouldn't require that added SH is why I ask. They sell you on all these different things to add to your mix, but in my opinion most are unnecessary.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Tonyg said:


> If you weigh an ounce of NaOH / F-18 I think you will see that it will equal out to about 1 ounce by volume


"A pint's a pound the world around" 

For most aqueous solution, 16 fluid ounces (one pint) weighs awfully close to 16 ounces.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I use a scale I like leaving a huge bag of oxalic acid and the scale on the work bench to see what kind of reactions I get from people L0l


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> I use a scale I like leaving a huge bag of oxalic acid and the scale on the work bench to see what kind of reactions I get from people L0l


At one point, we were testing 6 or seven different types of balance on our dining room table. Not for painting, but as part of our other business. I kept waiting for a bunch of people to burst in without knocking.

We do use a postage scale for making up shellac and aniline stains.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Slopmeyer said:


> May I ask what you are aiming to clean. A normal house wash wouldn't require that added SH is why I ask. They sell you on all these different things to add to your mix, but in my opinion most are unnecessary.



For deck cleaning & / or stain stripping. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Damon T said:


> For deck cleaning & / or stain stripping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


For stain HD-80 works well. Neutralized with OX

Just general deck cleaning using soft washing it depends on the amount of really green stuck on algae.

Really bad- 60/40 Water and Sodium Hypo

Not so bad- 70/30

Yearly maintenance cleaning 90/1

I love soft-washing:yes::yes:


----------

